

Redback - a high-level Redis library for Node.JS - chrisohara
http://redbackjs.com

======
nolite
Why did you make this instead of using existing solutions? What were they
lacking that this adds?

~~~
chrisohara
It's a higher-level abstraction. With most traditional clients you call
commands like `hget(key)`, `zinterstore(key1, key2, key3)` or `mset(key1,
value1, key2, value2)`

Redback gives you the same power/flexibility but hides the complexity. You
call `hash = redback.createHash(hash_key)` and then call something like
`hash.set({key1:value1, key2: value2});`

It's more than just convenience though. I had a few goals with the library:

\- Make Redis more accessible

\- Create some useful derivative/hybrid structures (SocialGraph, etc.)

\- Expose useful atomic constructs such as auto-incrementing keys

\- Make it as easy as possible for users to create their own structures (e.g.
see the Queue example in the README)

------
aaronblohowiak
Cool. Have you thought about implementing any of these in lua to try out the
experimental scripting support?

~~~
chrisohara
Yeah definitely - I'm waiting patiently for the EVAL stuff to make it into the
main branch. Very excited to see what's possible now that atomicity can be
retained with higher-level structures

